#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  serieus oproep!

## SERIEUSgescheidenmama

Salaam iedereen.ik ben net nieuw hier zoals vele van jullie ga ik het ook maar proberen ik ben een gescheiden mama ik heb 1 zoontje van bijna 3 jaar ik ben 26 ben dus getrouwd en gescheidenben lief,eerlijk serieus zorgzaam direct spontaan wantrouwig gezellig en een prater, cominactie staat hoog bij mij ik vind dat heel belangerijk. ik ben fultime mama ik ben 1.55 bruine ogen ben niet dik ben ook niet dun ben beetje vol. dus niet heel dik! ik ben opzoek naar iemand die mij en mijn zoontje accepteerd ben jij serieus en ook gescheiden met een kind en echt eerlijk en serieus dan mag je mij een berichtje sturen stel je zelf wel voor ! shokran alvast en graag allen serieuse pm en berichtjes jij? 29/38liefeerlijkserieus zorgzaamsorry ik heb geen kommas en punten gebruikt hahah en ohja mannen die hun geld willen showen bespaar de moeite want ik ben TOTAAL GEEN goldigger bedankt!! ik praat gewoon heel goed nederlands hoor allen schrijven is niet mijn beste vak hahahahaha

----------


## Kerem28

> Salaam iedereen.ik ben net nieuw hier zoals vele van jullie ga ik het ook maar proberen ik ben een gescheiden mama ik heb 1 zoontje van bijna 3 jaar ik ben 26 ben dus getrouwd en gescheidenben lief,eerlijk serieus zorgzaam direct spontaan wantrouwig gezellig en een prater, cominactie staat hoog bij mij ik vind dat heel belangerijk. ik ben fultime mama ik ben 1.55 bruine ogen ben niet dik ben ook niet dun ben beetje vol. dus niet heel dik! ik ben opzoek naar iemand die mij en mijn zoontje accepteerd ben jij serieus en ook gescheiden met een kind en echt eerlijk en serieus dan mag je mij een berichtje sturen stel je zelf wel voor ! shokran alvast en graag allen serieuse pm en berichtjes jij? 29/38liefeerlijkserieus zorgzaamsorry ik heb geen kommas en punten gebruikt hahah en ohja mannen die hun geld willen showen bespaar de moeite want ik ben als laatst die eem goldigger is bedankt!! shokran alvast


 Hoi, ik ben een jongeman van 24 en heb een zoontje van 3,5. Als je interesse hebt en meer wilt weten hoor ik t graag.

----------


## SERIEUSgescheidenmama

uppppp

----------


## SERIEUSgescheidenmama

upppppppp

----------


## SERIEUSgescheidenmama

uppie

----------

